# Time For Usga To Rethink Amateur Status Rules



## golfgolfer12 (Jan 21, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think it’s past time that the USGA revises and modernizes its Rules of Amateur Status?

After all, just what is the purpose of making someone who is a golf teacher compete as a professional? This might come as a shock to some of you, but if I could play as an amateur again, that would be my preference. Yet, as the Rules of Amateur Status currently read (and probably will be for the rest of my life), anyone who takes compensation for giving lessons must forfeit amateur status…for PLAYING PURPOSES!

United States Golf Teachers Federation


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You present a good question, but I need you to contact the Administrator/s. the link is advertising. otherwise your post will be deleted. join us as a contributor as well as an sponsor.
Thank you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The question of whether a teacher becomes a professional is interesting, becasue there are double standarads to some extent. Is a college golf coach who offers instruction to his or her students a professional? He or She might not be paid by the student, but they are by the university.

I recently bought a set of irons and while in the Edwin Watts store, we started talking about the new rules surrounding the long putters. That went off on a tangent about what rules we would like to see changed or modified to include more common sense. I wish I had thought about the above.


----------

